# Do Not Donate To List



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Forward this list to your email contacts !

http://www.ussportsmen.org/page.aspx?pid=2965&erid=10733176&trid=c11a3c4b-79da-4df8-bd0a-9aacb67a07ee


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Don, good to know.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

I want to see the list of companies that donate money to these groups. Seen a list a few years ago and you would be surprised who donates to these anti's. I will just say I don't by wrangler jeans and a few other things anymore.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that info is good to know!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

However a good place for donation is.....YDSC, or the DSA known to help those speical persons in times of need.

Oh you wonder who they are...Young Don Special Causes or Dons Supper Arms these are worth while organizations.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> I want to see the list of companies that donate money to these groups. Seen a list a few years ago and you would be surprised who donates to these anti's. I will just say I don't by wrangler jeans and a few other things anymore.


Part of the problem is that some of these organizations have hidden their trua agendas from people and corporate sponsors. HSUS is a prime example....Most people confuse them with the Humane Society. Giving to your local Humane Society is a good thing to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> However a good place for donation is.....YDSC, or the DSA known to help those speical persons in times of need.
> 
> Oh you wonder who they are...Young Don Special Causes or Dons Supper Arms these are worth while organizations.


I'll see to it that your check gets to a worthwhile cause, I believe you have my addy....


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

The donations numbers were insane. I cant believe that much money is being donated to those groups. Non-Profit my *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HSUS is being discredited in the media as we speak. Hopefully some of the kool-aid drinkers will learn. Shared with FB and E-mail addresses. Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Part of the problem is that some of these organizations have hidden their trua agendas from people and corporate sponsors. HSUS is a prime example....Most people confuse them with the Humane Society. Giving to your local Humane Society is a good thing to the best of my knowledge.


At one time my local HS had a "no hunting with an adopted dog clause". I do not know if it is still there.


----------

